# Big trout on my new fly



## Maps (Apr 18, 2008)

Went out at dawn to try my latest invention (see earlier post) and......BINGO!



















The first fish of the day was a black snapper a little shy of legal.

And yes, that is my jacked up, bricks for an anchor, canoe. Whatever works.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

AWESOME!! stud trout for sure!


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

very cool, congratulations man. Might have to try that one when I get back in town.


----------

